# [Forscherliga] [A] Drachenschwarm sucht



## Dortakon (18. Juni 2008)

Die Drachen schwärmen aus – die Raidgruppe Drachenschwarm stellt sich vor und schreibt Stellen aus:

Wir sind auf der Suche nach Mitstreiter um den Schlangenschrein später auch Festung der Stürme mit den Mobs aufzuwischen – zur Einstimmung, Kennenlernen und Absimmung der Gruppe wollen wir auf jeden Fall auch noch Gruul und Magtheriton legen. Des weiteren soll diese Gruppe auch über Burning Crusade hinausbestehen und auch in WotLk die eine oder andere Bedrohung meucheln.

Wirkt nun wie der Aufruf zur 99. Wiederholung derselben Sendung – Man muß ja nur sehen wie viele Aufforderungen zum Melden hier im Forum herumfliegen. Was bieten wir Neues? Ganz einfach – eine familien- und arbeitsfreundliche Raidplanung. Wir gehen nur am Fr. und Sa. Abend in Raids. Noch interessiert? Oder gerade ab nun interessiert?

Der Drachenschwarm versteht sich als Freundesraid –Wir sind keine Profispieler, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund – Der Erfolg ist aber das Ziel. Deshalb erwarten wir das Alle ihr bestes geben und gut vorbereitet erscheinen.

Bufffood, Tränke und Widerstände sind klar, Ausrüstung auf Kara/T4 Niveau Voraussetzung, Teamspeak (hören reicht – wir reden so und so genug ^^) und diverse Addons Pflicht – Omen, Bigwig (oder vergleichbares). Alles auch in unserem Forum: http://drachenschwarm.okbb.de/index.php nachzulesen

Dort kann man sich gerne bewerben, auch PN an mich ist möglich oder direkt hier im Faden. Beinhalten sollte eine kurze Beschreibung mit Skillung und einem Link zur Armoury.

Kontaktaufnahme innerhalb Azeroth mit der gesamten Raidleitung selbstverständlich möglich:

Dies wären: Teriana und ihr Twink Joenna, Gasthor und sein Twink Drákon sowie mir Dortakon und meinem Twink Thorandor

Mit besten Grüßen
Dortakon


----------



## Amarina (22. Juni 2008)

Wir suchen noch immer!


----------



## Amarina (25. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Vincious (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich hiermit bei euch bewerben.

Ich bin Schurke, im Moment Mutilate geskillt, werde aber warscheinlich demnächst auf Trispec-Sword oder Combat-Sword umskillen. Mein Equip ist größtenteils auf Kara und Hero Niveau, das meiste Episch (4/5). TS ist natürlich vorhanden, alle gänigen AddOns natürlich auch. Aktives und freundliches Spielen ist mir ebenfalls kein Fremdword.

ArsenalLink: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...&n=Vincious

Also das Equip sollte für Maggi/Gruul ausreichen, nach einigen Clears werde ich dann auch für SSC bereit sein hoffe ich.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach ingame anwhispern (Vincious)

MfG


----------



## Amarina (2. Juli 2008)

*schubs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarina (17. Juli 2008)

Einen festen Stamm haben wir, aber noch ein paar Helfer sind trotzallem gern gesehen. Wir müssen ab und an auf Fremde zurückgreifen, aber dies kann man ja dann umgehen wenn sich noch welche finde. Klasse und Rasse egal, jeder ist Willkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarina (28. Juli 2008)

Anpassung unserer Suche:

2 Vergelterpaladine

1 Moonkin

1 Hexenmeister

1 Elementarschamanen

Wir freuen uns über Bewerbungen!


----------



## Amarina (8. August 2008)

Ab nächste Woche wandern wir nun in Richtung Schlangenschrein und Festung der Stürme. Nun suchen wir aber noch Unterstützung von folgenden Klassen:

1 Tankpaladin

2 Hexenmeister

1 Schattenpriester

1 Elementarschamane

1 Tankdruide


----------



## Amarina (25. August 2008)

Wir haben eine neue Forumsadresse: http://drachenschwarm.game-host.org/

Gesucht werden zur Zeit verstärkt:

1x Schutzpaladin
1x Schattenpriester
1x Elementarschamane
1x Wilder-Kampf-Druide mit Fokus auf tanken


----------

